# Travelling in the car!



## Teddy7 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hi-ya all! Hope you and your babies are doing well.
So - here's the deal. We are going a road trip - from Chicago to South Carolina tomorrow :new_Eyecrazy: The best part -- we're taking Teddy. Teddy loves the car. Usually we keep him in his carrier because he is insistent on sitting on MY lap while I'm driving, and that is dangerous. Also we're only in the car for 30 minutes to an hour at a time. Guys, this is a 13 hour trip! I'm already exhausted and we haven't even left yet. I don't know what to do with Ted. I think he'll be OK just hanging out in the back seat, but I don't know what to do about food/water. Should I refrain from giving him anything to eat/drink tonight? I don't want to deprive him of anything, and I don't want him to have accidents in the car either. Of course we'll stop, but I'm thinking he won't really be hungry bc he's not in his home or a comfortable environment?? I'm sure a lot of you have babies that love car rides. Have any of you ever taken your doggie on a long road trip?If so, how was your experience? How did you go about feeding them along the way?

Thanks a million - you guys always save me!









-Jackie and Teddy


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Well, when Brink traveled on long trips with us...I broke some rules...he he..







So I won't tattle on myself and get scolded...but I will say that we did give him a small bowl of some dry kibble and a little tiny bit of water in the floorboard. He also had a pee pad available, but he would go when we stopped-so he never used it.

Have fun! Brinkley loves to go on trips!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I haven't taken any long car trips with Lexi. The longest I've taken is 3.5hrs. For those I just set up the crate in my back seat.

I would suggest stoping every 2-3 hours for potty breaks and so Teddy can have some water. I would take some bottles of water with you along with a bowl. Take some baggies so that you can pick up the poop. Avoid the desinated pet areas at the rest stops. You never know if a sick dog has been there. Also during these breaks play with him.

Here is an article I found:
The Long Road Trip


----------



## Teddy7 (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 30 2005, 01:07 PM
> *Well, when Brink traveled on long trips with us...I broke some rules...he he..
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That was a good article. Thanks! And Kristi, you go girl with the SBD. You look fantastic!!! So tiny. I know, dieting is hard! Especially when we do crazy things like go on long road trips with nothing but Hardee's and Ice cream places on the service stops.
I never even thought about baggies -- thanks for the advice!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Mar 30 2005, 12:07 PM
> *Well, when Brink traveled on long trips with us...I broke some rules...he he..
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

We usually break the rules too







but as long as Teddy already likes the car, I think you are way ahead of the game. The crate is a good idea if you can fit it in your car. If not, what about a doggie car seat? I have not tried one but I know lots of folks who use them and won't go anywhere without. 

Phoebe has her own "diaper bag" (free from estee lauder, it is perfect) anyway, I have a bunch of ziploc bags in there, and in each of those is a napkin or two. They come in super handy! the sealer seals the smell up too if you dont have a trash can near







For your road trip I'd just take the whole box of ziploc and lots of napkins. I keep some treats, collars, a sweater, comb just in case, and potty pads in there too. I dont leave home with her without this bag (see my pooing in the car post and you will see why I'll never be caught without it).


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

When traveling we always keep the dogs collars with leashes attached to them on the dog. In the event of an accident and they bolt and run, they are easier to catch with a leash. If we open the door and they dart, it's easier to grab that leash. The longest we ever went was 10 hours with Cricket, we haven't taken Izzy on any long trips but Cricket does fine. We stop at places like McDonalds to let her run instead of those nasty road side rests.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh, I thought of another thing. You might want to pick up one of those travel size Baby Wipes. I was very happy I had some the time the poop stuck to Lexi's butt in the middle of my drive to my parents' house. 

Also with the crate I throw a beach towel over the crate so that Lexi can't see me (see barks if I don't). It also keeps the sun from beating down on her.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I've never taken Peanut on that long of a trip, but just avoid the doggy area's at rest stops....You don't want Teddy to be catching anything from there. I use a car harness seat belt for Peanut on short quick trips where I know I won't be driving fast. But on the highway I use the plastic kennel/crate or a dog carrier with the seatbelt loops to secure it in the car. I think as long as you stop when necessary you don't have to hold off on feeding teddy. Peanut likes to curl up on a beach towel on the car seat. Have a great trip Jackie and Teddy!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Mar 30 2005, 12:48 PM
> *When traveling we always keep the dogs collars with leashes attached to them on the dog.  In the event of an accident and they bolt and run, they are easier to catch with a leash.  If we open the door and they dart, it's easier to grab that leash.  The longest we ever went was 10 hours with Cricket, we haven't taken Izzy on any long trips but Cricket does fine.  We stop at places like McDonalds to let her run instead of those nasty road side rests.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47434*


[/QUOTE]




> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Mar 30 2005, 12:51 PM
> *Oh, I thought of another thing.  You might want to pick up one of those travel size Baby Wipes.  I was very happy I had some the time the poop stuck to Lexi's butt in the middle of my drive to my parents' house.
> 
> Also with the crate I throw a beach towel over the crate so that Lexi can't see me (see barks if I don't).  It also keeps the sun from beating down on her.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47437*


[/QUOTE]


We do the leash thing too in the car...and the baby wipes...I didn't list all my tips! HA! I was afraid of giving away all my broken rules.









This is what we did too-we took the middle seat out of the minivan and the kids rode in the very back...Brink's apartment/crate fit where the middle seat would go, and the kids portable dvd player sat great on top!







In that crate was his bed, food/water, toys, and wee pad. This is where he stayed if we went into somewhere along the way that he could not go. When we were riding, he slept in my lap with the leash looped/tied around my seatbelt.







NO lectures please.


----------



## Teddy7 (Feb 10, 2005)

Everybody - again as usual, you all had terrific ideas! These are things I didn't even think of!!! I don't know why--I am such an observant parent but I guess when you don't take them on long trips it doesn't cross your mind so much.
Teddy does love the car - he goes to my mom's every day and we travel by car but he stays in his crate. If he sees me and can't get to my lap he barks and cries.

Yesterday I did get a new updated nametag for his collar. I need to have his info updated for his microchip as well. 
See -- if it weren't for you guys, with my luck I'd probably be sitting in the car with my dog's poopy butt, no way to clean it off, and he would catch something at the rest stop. I think I know what it is - I haven't travelled with my dogs since I was a kid, so I never worried like I do now.

You guys are ALL so great - thanks for the tips I swear they are all very helpful!!!!! I will use them all!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

This is a perfect topic with vacation times coming up and all!! I'm going for a four hour trip in a couple of weeks-and I hadn't thought of some of this stuff either!! Now I will be prepared and plenty of time to get her stuff ready too! Thanks everyone!! I only hope I can order her a carseat and get it before we go.......


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Mar 30 2005, 02:44 PM
> *Also, when we take short trips with Toby, I keep a water bottle in the car and a lid from a small rubbermaid container (I think the container is about 3 oz so the lid is pretty small).  I pour the water into the lid and let Toby drink from it.  This way, I don't have a whole bowl of water and no where to put it.  I just keep refilling the lid until he is done and what he doesn't finish, I can pour out the window as we drive.  It also prevents from dumping out a lot of the water.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47479*


[/QUOTE]


Oh yes. I use the condiment containers from restaurants but you just gave me a great idea with the rubbermaid lids since they are always cracking









Also, I just noticed that Natures Miracle has a wipe... Has anyone tried these? 

I also have a long lead that I got at petco that has hooks on either end so we can pretty much hook up the baby anywhere we are. I also hook it around something in the car. 

I love hearing these tips!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I travel with the dogs often. Crates are the safest place in the car. We stop every few hours on longer trips for a potty break and water break. I just don't feed them the morning of and once they settle in the car on our break I give everyone a biscuit to tide them over.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Holliberry+Mar 30 2005, 02:54 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes. I use the condiment containers from restaurants but you just gave me a great idea with the rubbermaid lids since they are always cracking









Also, I just noticed that Natures Miracle has a wipe... Has anyone tried these? 

I also have a long lead that I got at petco that has hooks on either end so we can pretty much hook up the baby anywhere we are. I also hook it around something in the car. 

I love hearing these tips!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=47483
[/B][/QUOTE]

I have the nature's miracle wipes. With Peanut's sensitive stomach came a lot of diarrhea (I'm so thankful that's taken care of!!) The nature's miracle wipes have a 'clean' scent but after a while the smell just got to me. I prefer the unscented baby wipes. Also the Nature's miracle wipes are really thin, so if you're gonna be using them for poopy butts, I would steer clear of these.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Ok then I have a question about the baby wipes. I have been afraid to use them because of residue. I can't stand residue. One time my windshield wipers broke







and it was the middle of winter







and I could not see to get home







Wipes were all I had.







Well my windshield kinda fogged up :new_Eyecrazy: a bit, but half way home the wipers kicked on







and when I hit the sprayer my windshield started foaming like CRAZY







if you can imagine... 

I guess you didnt need to hear all of that, but you can see where I'm coming from







I am going to need something if I plan to grow this hair...


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I bought the Target brand baby wipes, fragrance free. in tiny writing near the top it says 'compare to Huggies Natural Care Wipes'. They have aloe and vitamin E and they are alcohol free. They aren't soapy either. I like them better than the doggy wipes I have tried in the past--the scent, soapy residue on Peanut's bum, and they are kinda expensive. Ha, I don't know how well they would work on a windshield, but for wiping Peanut I think they are pretty good


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Mar 30 2005, 03:58 PM
> *I bought the Target brand baby wipes, fragrance free.  in tiny writing near the top it says 'compare to Huggies Natural Care Wipes'.  They have aloe and vitamin E and they are alcohol free.  They aren't soapy either.  I like them better than the doggy wipes I have tried in the past--the scent, soapy residue on Peanut's bum, and they are kinda expensive.  Ha, I don't know how well they would work on a windshield, but for wiping Peanut I think they are pretty good
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I've also tried the doggy wipes. I didn't like them at all. I think I have the same wipes are littlepeanut. The work ok for a quick fix.

Just wanted to share something my aunt told me. If your baby wipes every get dried out just add a little water to the container and they will be just like new.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I like the thicker Huggies wipes, I think they're called natural care. Anyway, we have traveled often with our puppy. Just make sure that you stop every two or three hours for a potty break. If you think your pup can make it longer, ok, but I think it's less stressful to them. We have the problem that our pup doesn't like to go in strange places...and she is not pee pad trained. She's gotten the hang of it now and doesn't seem to mind too much. We put her in the cabana to travel in the car and she seems to do just fine with a treat or two and some toys and things to chew on. I hope you have a safe and happy trip. Oh, I almost forgot, bring a good amount of bottled water. I find the kind with the sports top work great. If you need to wash your pup down (paws to privates) the sports top works well because you can squirt it on the spot and use the wipes to wipe it off. One more thing...a roll of paper towels and a plastic garbage bag.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Chloe has traveled with us several times for about 3-4 hours. She loves being in the car as long as she's in her crate. (She gets a little antsy if she's out of the crate.) I also have a diaper bag(a medium sized makeup bag) for Chloe which has wee wee pads (2), ziplocks and napkins, treats, a comb, extra barrettes, blankie and baby wipes.

We stop for potty breaks on a pad which is placed on the floorboard of the car. 
I give her water as we're riding through a hanging water bottle I keep in the cup holder. Initially I would leave the bottle hanging in the crate but the vibration of the car made the bottle leak and Chloe was soaked by the time we got to our destination :new_Eyecrazy: I also give her a biscuit to tide her over if she gets hungry.







If we're going to be a long time then we will stop for a proper dinner and water break.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

> Ok then I have a question about the baby wipes. I have been afraid to use them because of residue.[/B]


I use the Baby Magic scented ones on Izzy and I haven't noticed any residue. Plus, I just love that smell. It reminds me of my skin babies, who aren't babies anymore!

We don't put Cricket in a crate when traveling, she sits or sleeps in her bed on the backseat. We keep Izzy in her Juicy bag but when she's a bit older, we'll just put her bed on the car seat also. I think Cricket would hate to be crated instead of stretched out in a sunbeam cruising down the highway. 

Don't yell at _me_ either.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

HMMM...wonder if this would work for doggy baby wipes?!
Some people I knew made their own baby wipes out of diluted baby shampoo and paper towels...MUCH cheaper than the real ones...but I was too lazy for that.







Anyway, if you are worried about the residue, I wonder if rinseless shampoo and good paper towels or other paper products would work the same way? Just an idea. Maybe a stupid one.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I use the Huggies natural care non-fragrance plus aloe.


----------

